# It's Coming



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

So if the weather man can be believed the snow is coming to the Twin Cities by Monday.  Just hope it doesn't fizzle out and no show with the snow. Going to have to get some gas for the blowers and charge the video camera. Time to play with my summer projects. 










Scott


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I will be standing at the ready. 

Local channel 5 weather guesser said this morning we should see 6" on Monday.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if snow what you really want I hope you get lucky and get some. over here its just rain and falling temps, I haven't even seen a snow flake yet not that I'm complaining


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> I will be standing at the ready.
> 
> Local channel 5 weather guesser said this morning we should see 6" on Monday.


I love it!!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I do not see how we could get that much. the ground is still to warm. the weather monkeys always like to blow it up for ratings.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

(In your cheesiest news reporter voice)

.
.
.
..
This just in, we (mpls) are under a winter storm watch, From Sunday night to Tuesday am, 8"-12" of snow forcasted

.
.
.
.
.
You may now resume normal broadcasting.

Will be interesting. I kinda agree with powershift, but there is suppose to be a large cold front coming this way so who knows if the weather terrorists have this right or not.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the weather terrorist are just calling for colder weather in and around the motor city


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

NO it is not another polar vortex. the cold wave is do to the hurricane coming it to southern California if I remember right


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

they were saying something about a big cold spell in Alaska reaching down to us


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

when it is cold here it is warm up there and vice versa..


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> when it is cold here it is warm up there and vice versa..


usually but not always


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

6:43 pm north of Montreal and the first snowflakes are dropping bloody lovely.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

The weather guys would never over hype a snow storm.
Definitely be disappointed if it turns out to be nothing. Should make the drive to work fun though. Might have to call in sick so I play with my new toys.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Update:

Mpls is now in a winter storm warning.


----------



## jmb3675 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't wait. I am eager to test the snow blowers I worked on. I hope we get more than they think.


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

Menomonie, Wi...winter storm warning with 8-10 inches forecast with the possibility of 14 inches or more. Supposed to be wet and heavy.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

they also say that it will be a el nino winter.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its getting very cloudy here but no snow storms on the horizon


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I will belive it when I am knee deep in it..


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Even our local weather guy mentioned snow coming to upper WI... he did not quantify.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

uberT said:


> Even our local weather guy mentioned snow coming to upper WI... he did not quantify.


 if you live in Beantown how does cheese head land fit in.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Well the drive to work this AM of the north side of the cities in Mpls was a joy

Being I was late to work this AM I will be leaving early to make up for it. I'm getting to old to sit on the freeway for hours on end, the bladder can't hold as much coffee as it use too.


----------



## Joefischer (Feb 21, 2014)

I was shocked on how slick the roads were this morning. In St. Paul though the "45 MPH zone" I had to use the shoulder to slowdown because the lanes were pure ice. I was shocked there wasn't already huge pile ups this morning (Left at 6:15)


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Same, I drive north on Hwy 100 form 494 and it was a sheet of ice the whole way. Back roads for the trip home tonight. Then play with my newly restored snowblowers. 3 diffent blowers will be used to do 2 driveways.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Shoot - it's HERE!!! Ah!!! We've got at least 5 - 6 already. Dang. Too early.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MinnTim said:


> Shoot - it's HERE!!! Ah!!! We've got at least 5 - 6 already. Dang. Too early.


wee have about an inch of snow on the ground. and now the freezing rain is coming down.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> wee have about an inch of snow on the ground. and now the freezing rain is coming down.


Oh, ain't that the fun!!  I think I'd rather have the snow.

I see you're in MOA territory. You must be on the line of good (warm) and bad (cold). Careful out there. Tried going to work at 5AM and said screw it and turned around - not worth it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAH hopefully I am on the southern edge. and don't see to much of the stuff. this usally happens in DECEMBER. the roads here are now wet..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I AIN'T GOING anywhere TODAY!!!! took the day off from this mess.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

More is on the way according to weather.com It's supposed to start up again in about an hour and add about 5-8 inches, I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

Let down again.  Was hoping for more snow when I got home from work. The icy roads were not fun at all. Did get to play with some of my toys. The blower that I put the impeller mod on this summer worked the best. No clogging and great distance on the snow throwing.  Also got to try out my Toro Power Shovel on the deck, that was nice.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha, my wife thought I was crazy that I was excited for snow so I could try my new snowblower. Glad I'm not alone.

Had about 5-6" when I got home from work today, I imagine half that or less again in the morning.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

*Ask my son to blow driveway, Yet I still had to blow driveway after work*

Official 12.1 inches of snow in Central Minnesota. I texted my son who is a high school senior to blow the driveway earlier this evening so I do not have to blow the driveway after work. I get home and there is but a goat path for me to drive in. I asked him why he barely blew it out and he claims he did but it got all snowed in again. Well tonight I got to blow my driveway at 11:30pm. My son who was off school for a snow day took out the Polaris XCSP 600 and rode 59 miles while I worked today.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

What a grateful kid you have there, reminds me of mine.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I wish the season that is approaching us was departing us...........


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Official 12.1 inches of snow in Central Minnesota. I texted my son who is a high school senior to blow the driveway earlier this evening so I do not have to blow the driveway after work. I get home and there is but a goat path for me to drive in. I asked him why he barely blew it out and he claims he did but it got all snowed in again. Well tonight I got to blow my driveway at 11:30pm. My son who was off school for a snow day took out the Polaris XCSP 600 and rode 59 miles while I worked today.


 better take those keys away from there DAD..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

well the weather monkey's got it wrong again. we had just about 2 inch's here and that was in a glazed form of something. so I ended up hoofing it to the hardware store to get THE ULTIMATE SCRAPER. works pretty good.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kielbasa said:


> I wish the season that is approaching us was departing us...........


 SAME here.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I was out in my t shirt blowing leaves around, cut the leaves and grass and applied a little caulking on the house.
Suppose to get cold by Friday so I got some outside stuff done today.

Yesterday was a nice day too.

Can anyone ship me some snow?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I was out in my t shirt blowing leaves around, cut the leaves and grass and applied a little caulking on the house.
> Suppose to get cold by Friday so I got some outside stuff done today.
> 
> Yesterday was a nice day too.
> ...


 yeah I can ship you this GLAZED crap I got.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> yeah I can ship you this GLAZED crap I got.



No....I want the nice fluffy stuff, you can keep that. 
You mean what you need now is a flame thrower/blower?

Was this you? 

Fargo Man Arrested For Clearing Snow With Flamethrower


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> No....I want the nice fluffy stuff, you can keep that.
> You mean what you need now is a flame thrower/blower?
> 
> Was this you?
> ...


 I will never tell.


----------

